# June Testers ~ Clomid/Tamoxifen and OI (ovulation Induction)



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi ladies

Here is a thread for 2ww chat for those of you who are having treatment with Clomid.Tamoxifen or OI and testing between 1st and 30th June



Em

[csv]

Name, treatment, OTD, Result

[/csv]

Emxx


----------



## angel star (Jan 21, 2011)

Well maybe I should get the ball rolling - there seems to be enough of us on the clomid thread but we tend not to come over here.

I'm not due to test until the 14th but will be testing early (  ) and I've been on 100mg for 3 days this cycle.

Good luck to anyone else who may care to join me or reading and in their 2ww  .


----------



## Rosey78 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi Angel
Here to keep u company. Hopefully will be able to keep up on this thread!!
1dpo i think. Peak lh on Mon and Tues and think i felt some popping in my ovaries yesterday. 5days 100mg this time, bloods due next Tues. Will start my cyclogest tomorrow twice a day.
Fingers crossed this is our lucky month xxxxx

oohhh otd 23rd ish


----------



## angel star (Jan 21, 2011)

Rosey, you made me laugh about being able to keep up on this thread   .

I thought twice about posting here but thought might as well and glad you have joined me.

Oh I do hope that we will make it the next lot of BFP's   . 

I had thought about testing today but I'm going to try and resist until Friday / Saturday. I've only got 3 more nights of cyclogest then I stop and if I get to peak+17 then I will start again, having said that if I test and it is a positive then I will just carry on. 

Although I am trying my best to believe we have done it, I just can't help feeling it won't be my month.

Wishing you lots of patience on the 2ww, the last week I find torturous. xx


----------



## Rosey78 (Jul 12, 2010)

I def will be able keep up if its just the 2of us........even more when you go and its just me!!!!!
Keeping evrrything crossed for you.
Ohhh can u explain when/how you do your cyclogest then as Gp prescribed mine. How come you stop and start?? How many dpo are you today then??
I got wedding on 18th so considering an early test so will know if can have glass of wone. Will only be 11dpo then tho Xxxxxxx


----------



## angel star (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm 10dpo today. My clinic are a bit different, they have their own protocols but the regime is tailored to each individual. For instance I'm not supposed to test until 17dpo/peak, but as I'm not taking the hCG this month I figure I can test earlier than this and not get a false positive. I spoke to my doctor about stopping the cyclogest for a few days as I was worried and she said there was no problem with this as there should be enough in my system to tide me over and then I would start again if I got a BFP and have this for probably 12 weeks. I hopefully will get my blood test results on Friday, so that should tell me how well the clomid and 4 days of cyclogest is doing. 

I don't blame you wanting to test early so you know if you can have a glass of wine. I was desperate to test today but was really good and I've had a lot of self control, didn't even go near the box  . I don't have a degree in knowledge of the different pregnancy tests, but you would need a really sensitive one for day 11 but some have been lucky to get a positive earlier. I really hope this is our turn. Otherwise I'll be off to join the belly buddy board for a while.


----------



## Rosey78 (Jul 12, 2010)

Way Im eating lately I will be ehading the the belly board too  

Is this your last cycle of clomid the for a while??  

So you take your progesterone from 3days post peak up until day 12post peak??  Really hoping it helps me, a my prog levels have been rubbish in all honesty.  I am really      that we are both gona get lucky xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## angel star (Jan 21, 2011)

That's right I have 10 nights of 800mg. Then if I were to get a positive on peak+17 I would go for another progesterone blood test to assess my levels. What really helped my levels too was the hCG injections I had on post peak+3,5,7,and 9 of 2500iu but I was getting false positives as it was taking a long time to get out of my system. I am sure that I will be put back on these if I get a BFP as they were really effective. 

This is only my last cycle of clomid for a while because I have decided I have used 6 now and have tried everything and still nothing. The only thing left I feel that I can try is to shift some weight. My doctor never said I had to but I do have a BMI of 32 (that's what I've worked out but could be more  )  and could do with shifting a couple of stone but I have been holding of hoping to become pg.

I am really hoping we have done enough and we get sticky BFPs. I'm terrified of another miscarriage again too but trying to believe that I will have another baby.

I was really good this morning, so desperate to test but resisted, not sure I will manage to tomorrow. I have given up symptom spotting as to me all the same as PMT and the added progesterone can't help. I do have a few nice spots so think I maybe am not  .


----------



## J9L (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi girls

Can I join you both? I have come from the clomid thread lol. This is my first month on clomid (50mg) which I took CD 4-8. ~I am now 9 DPO and srutinising every little thing, I was wanting to test tomorrow but I know it's too early. My dilema is I have friends coming round for girls nite 2 morrow and If I'm not preg I want to drink. If I don't test then I'll have to stay soba and what excuse can I give for that? Is 10DPO too soon to test? 

xxxx


----------



## angel star (Jan 21, 2011)

Yey, there's three of us  .

J9L, I think some have tested that early but with really sensitive 5iu tests and not sure you can get these over the counter. I wanted to test yesterday and today but will probably leave it until tomorrow now as have missed the FMU. It's really hard not to over analyse everything but I have been disappointed so many times until I see a BFP won't believe I am.

If I were you and you want to drink why don't you have one or two and then switch to soft drinks. I'm sure that won't hurt. Think of all the women who drink and still get pg and continue to drink. Having said that, I have steered clear if alcohol for months. It's what you feel comfortable with.


----------



## angel star (Jan 21, 2011)

Well my progesterone levels were not very good, only 42 when my clinic like them to be between 60-100. Feeling really sad as I just know it's not my month. I don't know what else I can do  . 14 cycles of charting, with 6 months of clomid, pessaries, injections, breaks, antibiotics, supplements, aspirin, low dose naltrexone and nothing except 4 false positives. I know it's not all over yet, but it just feels like it is at this very moment, and to top it all DH away for 4 days  .


----------



## J9L (Jan 19, 2011)

Angel star- thanks for the advice, i have decided I am not going to test as it just crushes me and I'd rather live in ignorance for another 7 days ish. Doing my BBT and my temp is still up but it's too early to tell anyway.

Sorry about levels, I'm not really clued up on any of that, I'm not being scanned or anything just told to get on with it and go back in 6 months for 2nd ICSI if not preg!!

Like you I am also needing to loose weight. BMI is about 33!!! Not good. I did loose 2 stone on SW for my first icsi treatment, when is your AF due?

How long after Ov will AF arrive on clomid? This is my first month but my lp is normally 14days ish xxx


----------



## angel star (Jan 21, 2011)

Well, I've just done a test and a BFN for me. No amount of squinting could find that second line. Of course I'm disappointed and a little upset but I was expecting it. I know I'm only 12 days and it could be too early but I don't think so. If I get to Tuesday I will test again, but no point wasting more money on pee sticks.

Well done J9L for not testing. If I were you I would go back to your doctor and ask for at least a monthly blood test. What's the point on taking a medication if you don't know how it is working? 

My BMI is 32 so similar to yours. I've been trying to fool myself for too long but I can't keep running forever.

On clomid your AF should arrive pretty much the same as usual although it could make it slightly longer. Usually with the extra luteal phase support I have mine lasts for 17 days whereas without it is 12, but sometimes I get the magic 14 which is textbook  .

I hope J9L and Rosey that you're more successful than me   , xx


----------



## Rosey78 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi J9L.
Thanks for joining us  

Angel, I am so sorry to hear that you got a BFN this morning.  Im not going to say it may change in a few days to a BFP (which Im really   it does) as you know your body better than anyone.  Its soooooooooooo fecking unfair.  I know you said your prog levels were on the low side at 42 (mine were that last month), however you were only on 100mg for 3 days.  On your next cycle will they not increase it to 4 days, as I remember you saying you responded really well last time (hence why they dropped it!).  

Re BMI, I can empthasize with how much of a struggle overweight is.  I run a weight managment clinic for young people and see on a weekly basis the fight they have on their hands.  Im by no means slim, my bmi is 26.5 and I really have to watch what I eat else could be 13stone in the blink of an eye.  I think that the key thing we help young people realise is that they tools and resources they have to stand up to overweight is within themselves.  The main thing to think about it energy balance and how this delicate balancing act determines size/shape etc.  You only have to have 30 calories a day (half an apple), over what you are burning up and this will mean that you could gain approx half a stone a year, just from that half an apple.  A few people from work have done lighter life and whilst it is quite a hardcore diet, they have both had good results.  Only did it for 8 weeks and then just ate midfully after.  They used it as aboost and have managed to maintain.  It addresses eating behaviours as well as diet, and apparently really makes you think about why and whn you eat.

Anyways chick, I am really hoping that things will change for you.  Stay strong I am sure that we will all get there in the end


----------



## angel star (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Rosey. 

I don't know what they mess around with my clomid so much, on 6 cycles I have never had the same. In hindsight a bit silly? On 5 days of 100mg and hCG 2500iu on peak+3,5,7,9 progesterone was 190 and oestrodiol 1218 which I think was a bit high but better than being 42 and lost!

Anyway, definitely off to weight watchers on Monday. Might have one last blow out this weekend - not exactly the right attitude to have but I don't care at this precise moment.

I hope you both have a good weekend and I will be checking up on you both. xx


----------



## Rosey78 (Jul 12, 2010)

Im a gold member of weight watchers......it def works. Exercise or increasing activity is def a secret weapon.
A blow out seems more than reasonable!!! Hope your weekend is ok, much love xxxxxxx


----------



## longest2ww (Jun 2, 2011)

hi girls,

i was hoping to join you on here, i have undergone IUI with Ovulation Induction, clomid days 2,3,4,5 and 6, gonal f days 5,7 and 9.  We also had an ovitrelle injection.

we are now waiting to test on monday 13th june and keeping everything crossed.

all our hugs and luck to all.


----------



## J9L (Jan 19, 2011)

Morning girls how is everyone doing? Lets try and think positive and pray that one of us gets lucky this month.

I am now 11DPO and feel like AF is on her way, temp still high so maybe a lp is gonna be longer on clomid.

how are you all doing? 

Welcome longest 2ww- Fingers crossed for this month for you. We need some BFP on here!!! xxx


----------



## Rosey78 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi all
Hope everyone ok!! Got day 21 bloods back today and oestradoil was 758 and progesterone was greater than 190nmol. Have reduced cycloest to 400mg per day and will do same nxt month. Problem is Im now unsure if its the clomid or additional prog support that has made them rocket..........ggggrrrrr why isnt anything easy!!!! 
Love and baby dust to all xxxxxx


----------



## buttoneyes (May 21, 2011)

Hi girls, just on my 2ww now, very anxious to see if cycle 4 clomid has worked.

If not it's back on the clomid for two months, then IVF if that doesn't work ! 

 for a BFP for everyone 

xxx


----------



## J9L (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi girls

Game over for my first month of clomid, Af arrived this morning with a bang!! Normally have really light periods for only 4days but this morning got really bad cramp, wonder if this is clomid, anyway on a positive although I'm not preg yet another month my cycle was text book this month ov on day 16, lp 14 and period after 30days, this is a big step for me after years of irratic periods so I'm just pleased I have been able to time BMS for once!! Next month will be my month!!

Good luck to everyone else left on 2ww, baby dust to all. xxx


----------



## Praying_for_a_Miracle (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi,

Could you please add me to the list? Test on 23rd June.

Best of luck to all the ladies!
x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi could you add me please I think I'm 3dpo. My progesterone was 30.4 yesterday but testing progesterone level again on Tuesday. Will the level increase? As I've noticed some ladies saying 30 odd is not good xxx


----------



## angel star (Jan 21, 2011)

Just popping in to see how you're all doing. 

Rosey, not long to go now. Wow, they are great progesterone results.

Buttoneyes, how you doing?

sweetcheeks, try not to worry too much about your progesterone - is this your first month on clomid? (sorry can't remember  ). Also it may change on your next bloods anyway. My levels really vary and without are always below 30, with between 42 and 191 and that's with luteal phase support support. You will have to be guided with what your clinic says, but if you are worried they are low there is no reason that you cannot request some extra support. The great thing is that you are being monitored as many women are just left to get on with it. x

longest2ww, did you test?


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi I'm really praying my levels increase on Tuesday. Thanks for the info at least I know what to look for. I'm praying that I'm only a few dpo. Thing is on all my other cycles my boobs have been really sore but this cycle there not so I'm thinking my progesterone is lower than normal  yesterday evening I've been feeling sick and I've been really hot. My temp has Rose again this morning and I've woke still feeling abit sick. Not sure if it's to do with my cycle or whether I'm coming down with something.
Yes this is my first cycle of clomid but from what I can gather the hospital aren't going to scan me next month 
Good luck at weight watchers  xxxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Rosey could you explain the difference between your result and mine please? You said yours was 190nmol and they said mine was 30.4 (with no letters). Do I need to convert mine to read nmol number? xxx


----------



## Rosey78 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hiya no uk tend to does it in nmol. I really wouldnt worry bout level of 32 yet my lovely. Levels needs to be taken 7 dpo as that is when prog levels peak. If ur bloods were only done at 3 days they have another 4 days to rise. If my level was 30 3dpo i would be quite pleased. Wait til next blood test and then see. Xxxxx


----------



## Rosey78 (Jul 12, 2010)

Ps Hi angel hope you are ok. Good luck with first weigh in next week xxxxx


----------



## Rosey78 (Jul 12, 2010)

Pps sweet- i have had no symtoms i.e sore boobs etc this month despite a prog level of +190. Try not to worry xxxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Bless you rosey. Thank you. I'm only guessing I'm 3dpo from my scans etc and pains. I am in the uk but they didn't give me the other figure. I'm hoping when I go for my bloods on Tuesday I'll be 7dpo, what would happen if I was 10dpo? Would my levels start to drop? I guess I need to put it to the back of my mnd till Tuesday xxxx


----------



## Rosey78 (Jul 12, 2010)

Go by your temps chick if there was rise 4days ish go def go with that. Ask what measurement its in when they ring you with results- sure it will be nmol.
Have good weekend and really try not to worry. Its taken 3months meds adjusting to get the doses accurate xxxxxx


----------



## buttoneyes (May 21, 2011)

Hey Angelstar, have been a bit down recently, a few people around me have announced they are pregnant, and of course everyone looks at me to see how I react  done a lot of gardening etc to take my mind of things, how's things with you?

Sweetcheeks, really sorry to hear they won't be scanning you and hope you feel better soon  

Rosey, how are things with you?

praying_for_a_miracle, good luck with your testing  

J9L, sorry about AF arriving but glad to hear it has regulated your cycle  

 to everyone 

xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi

Have my bloods taken tomorrow for pg. My temp is still high so I'm praying it stays high especially for my bloods tomorrow.  I havent had many symptoms, not sure of that's good or bad. Only had a few cramps, increased appetite and watery/creamy cm. But I think that's to do with the clomid. How's everyone else getting on? xxxx


----------



## Rosey78 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi lovely ladies, hope that you are all ok?
S/Cheeks, hopefully the boods tomorrow will be higher................Im sure they will be.  Like said, try not to guess about symptoms.  Even with prog level of 190 I have not really had any............although (0) (0) are  abit tender last few days.
Hi Button, hope all ok with you chick.  I understand about the pregnancies and freinds...............same with me and it does amplify it all.  Sending you a   be strong, we will get there in the end.
Praying, not long till OTD...............fingers crossed.
J9L, hope all ok with you and the clomid does not give you any side effects this month x
Hey Angel, how did you get on with your 1st weigh in?
AFM, gona try and wait til Fri to test if the old witch has not arrived by then.  Stopped the cycolgest yesterday and it delayed it by 3/4 days last month.  Should be here by Fri if she coming (praying she wont ).
As always, love and baby dust to all xxxxxx


----------



## angel star (Jan 21, 2011)

Rosey, really hoping AF doesn't arrive for you. 

AFM, first weigh in lost 3.5lb, so I'm very pleased with that and hope I continue to lose about 2lb a week. Have to say some of the recipes are delicious and it doesn't feel like too much of a diet (except I'm not indulging in big bars of dairy milk), just a change in the way I eat and I'm trying to be more active but that's not going as well  . 

I can't wait to be back on the clomid and hopefully get lucky  , but at least 2 stone has to go before I do that. 

buttoneyes and sweetcheeks I hope that you are bearing up on your 2ww and there are some lovely BFP to give everyone a boost. xx


----------



## J9L (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi all

hope you are all well. I have just returned from a well deserved break from Cyprus and like you angel star I need to loose at least 2 stone (again) before I can even have my next round of clomid. I am feeling really positive after my holiday but I am kidding myself to think the clomid is going to be the answer when I know I need to loose weight!!. Going to Slimming world tonight to crack the dreaded diet all over again!!! Angel star, wow what a good weight loss, what diet are you doing? ww?

Hope everyone else is doing well, not really had any side effects again with 2nd month of clomid, I am CD13 at the moment and to be honest I'm going to try and stop obsessing about trying this month, it just stresses me out too much.

Sorry if this is far too much info but has anyone found on the clomid they have been sore down below? I read feeling dry was a side effect and this hasn't happened but feel bit sore when I wipe, sorry TMI but I have no one else to ask. xxx


----------

